# Miles; Dads 12 week transformation



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

My dad hasnt trained at all for years and when the local health food shop ran a challenge to see who could make the biggest change in 12 weeks. He heard about it and told me he felt he had the commitment and wanted to enter with my help and out of 72 people, although the winner will be announced next week there is no doubt in my mind, that at 46 years old he will win. here are the pics.......


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

more


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

and finally


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is incredible change in 12 weeks, WOW!!


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Fantastic change.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome change - get him to puff his chest out and pull his shoulders back though, he looks quite protracted and the change will improve his physique instantly!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I was thinking about sending pics to mens health thought its an inspiration to older guys who have let themselves slip


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WTF?!! I want your dads body man, how the hell did he do that in only 12 weeks? Was it natural?

Either way it doesn't matter one bit, he's done an incredible job and tell him i think he definitely deserves to win. Incredible.

Bri.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> I was thinking about sending pics to mens health thought its an inspiration to older guys who have let themselves slip


I think that's a great idea. He'll inspire millions. 

Haha how soppy do i sound?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

it was natural, only supps did use ECA stack, vit c and dandelion root towards the end, his back has always been strong, as a kid had U18 British Clean and Jerk Record so naturally his back comes through as soon as he gets into his training


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fair play mate he looks awesome


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

wow thats one amazing change!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

wtf, in 12 weeks? i'm amazed and especially at that age...good on him....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

First time in my life Ive been proud of him mate! He was like a man posessed, my other lads will be in 2nd and 3rd i fancy but he said he wanted to win and showed absolute commitment to it and should be very proud of his achievement in my opinion.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

thasts brill mate .. well done


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Miles,

congratulate your father from us all to be honest!!!

Did you help plan his 12 weeks?

clean up the diet, and train, then add cardio in later?

just wondering what stages you did it in etc

well done to him


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

12 weeks! ****. thats impressive. Must be in the Genes judging by your Avi.

I actually thought the first set of pics was pretty good for 12 weeks! lol


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

**** choking on my easter eggs here , thats really good and a big well done to him


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i did it like my prep and did his whole plan for him and changed it when it needed to be changed. Cardio from day one, did his diet, training plan and cardio plan, and water depletion over last 14 days. Was doing 2 hours cardio a day in the end


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Amazing transformation


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bloody hell he looks amazing for anyone his age, let alone doing it in 12 weeks!

in fact, forget his age, he just looks great anyway!

reps!

in fact, tell him to log on to UKM so i can rep him directly!


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> i did it like my prep and did his whole plan for him and changed it when it needed to be changed. Cardio from day one, did his diet, training plan and cardio plan, and water depletion over last 14 days. Was doing 2 hours cardio a day in the end


miles2345 you say water depletion could you give a quick example how this is done? Ive allways been curious


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Fantastic pictures!!

Send them to Mens Health! Not an inspiration to the old guys, i think he's an inspiration to guys in general.

Reps - be sure to send then to your dad


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I cant mate, its based on something I did with James L during my prep and its something that I agreed not to pass on mate, sorry


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ill pass all your words to him and I'll show him this when i next see him


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

miles2345 said:


> Was doing 2 hours cardio a day in the end


Note to self. Do more Cardio :whistling:


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Your dad looks awesome!! Brilliant abs too  just goes to show, it can be done at any age and you're never too old !


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok mate fair enough. Again awesome job he will win i have no doubt :thumbup1:

Btw if anyone knows of some good articles on water depletion and how it works please point me in the right direction thanks


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats what Ive been saying to all my new clients at the gym who use being 35+ as an excuse


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> My dad hasnt trained at all for years and when the local health food shop ran a challenge to see who could make the biggest change in 12 weeks. He heard about it and told me he felt he had the commitment and wanted to enter with my help and out of 72 people, although the winner will be announced next week there is no doubt in my mind, that at 46 years old he will win. here are the pics.......





miles2345 said:


> more





miles2345 said:


> and finally


thats fkn awesome work by your old man mate,just goes to show people what can actually be achieved in 12 weeks,of course you will get a ton of folk doubting his achievement in that time frame but fuk them,its their own inadiquacies they will be judging him on.

Top stuff


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

great achievment m8 by any standards:thumb:


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats is an amazing transformation very inspiring well done to your old man miles


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic!! a real inspiration good for him! makes my 7 week achievments look like crap haha...well done


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

That's an inspirational change. Does he plan to keep on training now?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

What an awesome transformation, that is amazing in 12 weeks and to do it at 46, massive respect to your dad!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

wow!!! thats fantastic, should be proud, i dont think im gonna make that much of a change in 14 weeks!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Fantastic mate, just goes to show what can be done in as little as 12 weeks. He looks 10 years younger too:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

been folowing this on your facebook, great change. give him my congrats


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Understandably im having my doubts about how that can be done in a twelve week timeframe....

But jeez man ... best transformation i've ever seen for sure! Regardless of timeframe.

Post his diet and routine up now!!!! lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Understandably im having my doubts about how that can be done in a twelve week timeframe....


Why mate? He clearly put 110% effort in, if more people were like that perhaps they'd reach their goals.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not saying i don't think he did it in 12 weeks, im saying that it's .. umm .. how do i put this ...

Unbelievable... in a good way, i've never seen such change like that before.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

quite a change in 12 weeks....he must have been incredibly dedicated, i'm 47 so I know how fvckin hard it is to gain any muscle whilst keeping off the fat at that age...quite an achievment, even more amazing is that he did it naturally


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

COMMITTMENT!!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done to your dad  and to you for helping him


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Well done to your dad  and to you for helping him


x2..awesome... :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

some hard graft gone in there,, well done


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a genuinely inspiring transformation. Send it to menshealth(or similar) for sure!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

amazing mate, looks a little like de niro in some pics. you talking to me uh uh


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys Ive sent him the link and he is buzzing to read your responses! He wants to do a show of some kind next year but wants to continue training, he is a new man and is thriving off of all the comments he's receiving in the gym and everywhere else he goes!!

I think that in general, the people who I encounter who instantly assume that good results are associated with steroids have a reason for doing so. I think there is an explanation. The majority of these people have actually watched him put the work in every morning 6am 45 mins stair climber at 90spm and my theory is this. These people know that they do not possess the commitment it takes to put in such sustained hard work and sacrifice so they look to attribute this success to something that takes the pressure off of them. Almost like self preservation, they can convince themselves that their success is down to something other than hard work so that they dont feel inadequate from their own lack of drive and ability to work hard.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Fantastic, reps to your dad. Massive hard work put in there


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> Thanks guys Ive sent him the link and he is buzzing to read your responses! He wants to do a show of some kind next year but wants to continue training, he is a new man and is thriving off of all the comments he's receiving in the gym and everywhere else he goes!!
> 
> I think that in general, the people who I encounter who instantly assume that good results are associated with steroids have a reason for doing so. I think there is an explanation. The majority of these people have actually watched him put the work in every morning 6am 45 mins stair climber at 90spm and my theory is this. These people know that they do not possess the commitment it takes to put in such sustained hard work and sacrifice so they look to attribute this success to something that takes the pressure off of them. Almost like self preservation, they can convince themselves that their success is down to something other than hard work so that they dont feel inadequate from their own lack of drive and ability to work hard.


V. true IMO.

When i said has he juiced i wasn't presuming he had, was just curious.

But the above post is absolutly correct. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done to the pair of you, your dad looks great, as a 47 year old fart, i would be interested to know what diet and supps your dad was on, what kind of workout he followed, get him to join ukm, i'm sure he would attain cult status, and give these young un's a run for their money.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

12 weeks...awesome..hopefully I'll be that ripped at the end of my period.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

bollox, wish i'd never seen that, i'm 40 and no-where near that........

awesome stuff, tell him to continue and not to slump back......

now, wheres my fcuking bike................ :cursing:

:beer:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Amazing transformation, cant remember seeing a better one in 12 weeks i dont think!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

F##k me thats impressive, fair play that man!!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

quality pal what a awesome transformation i wish i could get a period like that to try it out i am 35 and feel like it is slipping away due to work committments and family i must add.........


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

f***ing hell mate-that's amazing in only 12 weeks,some guys trains years to get them kinda results,Big pat on the back for your Dad...whats his secret then....go on...dont be shy,spill the beans..lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

as if thats only dun in 12 weeks defo used steroids carnt do that in 12 weeks u liarrs !

Only joking mate, looks absolutely fantastic! Agree with your theory too 100% - the people who dismiss that will be the same fat b4stards who lack the commitment and drive to do it themselves! In fairness I've never been able to get into that sort of shape but it's just cos I haven't got enough will power to stick to a diet lol. Most people wouldn't even appreciate how fcuking hard it must have been to get that lean and how much determination it actually takes. Hope he wins mate


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

jesus, well done!! he looks chuffed as fook :lol:

fair play


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Us 46 year olds still have it you know, not in the same league, but thought i share my transformation, over about 2 1/2 yrs.

this pic, 19 stone










now 14. 6


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Basically with all my clients who want to lose weight and shape up, I get best results from 5 day splits as you can hammer bodyparts and burn mopre calories really pushing yourself then if you do 3x 12 on A/B splits. The weights are over in half an hour and then that giver half hour to get cardio in, with the addition of cardio pre meal 1. He was on a contest diet basically and the sharpness at the end came from effective water depletion that worked a treat!


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Miles, can you tell us the 5 day split routine you used for your pops?


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome transformation. I'm 23 and i'd kill to look like that. lol


----------

